# Help with my first mech mod build



## CamthraX (9/5/21)

Picked up a pulse mech recently and havent had much luck getting it to hit right. Currently running a dead rabbit v2 with dual 2x26ga Kanthal coils that ohm out at 0.18. It hits nice when the cotton is drying out a bit, but if i squonk it hits very soft with min vapour production.

Not sure where I might be going wrong, but looking for some tips to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CamthraX (9/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/5/21)

The battery it looks like you are using is not safe to use in a mech mod with low Ohms.

Take a look at what Battery Mooch (real expert) had to say about the Sony NCR 18650 :

*"Bottom Line*
This is great performing *10A *3300mAh-rated battery. *I do not recommend using it over 30W/10A *to minimize voltage sag. The 18650 ratings table has been updated to include this cell."

The build you are using draws a current way above the safe limits for the cell.

*I would strongly recommend that you stop using it !!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/5/21)

A better battery to use would be a Sony VTC 5A which is rated at 25A

If you want help with your mech builds take a look at this thread. The mech heads will be more than happy to help :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-just-mechs-thread.t69618/page-7

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (9/5/21)

+1 on bad batt choice, although I see a Sanyo NCR20700 which is rated at 15A.
However you're trying to suck 23A out of it which is a disaster waiting to happen.

There's a reason most veterans harp on learning the ohms law to noobs, its so you don't end up in this scenario which could likely lead to your local casualty ward.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CamthraX (9/5/21)

Howsit,

Its running a Sanyo NCR20700A which according to the battery database on vape tool app is rated at stable 30A and max 45A. My normal batteries are a mix of sony VTC4A and VTC5 and a few samsung 30Q

I went with the Sanyo for this mod in particular because it was rated higher than most of the other options available locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CamthraX (9/5/21)

Im pretty clued up on ohms law (mechatronic engineer) and being my first mech I was kak scared of the battery venting. So I have triple checked everything. It even gets charged well before the halfway mark, just to be safe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (9/5/21)

I've been through 2 of those Sanyo batteries. They are excellent for regulated mods. But for mecs not so much.

Try and get some Ijoy 20700's. There is still some floting around. @Bossvape had some last I checked.


----------



## CamthraX (9/5/21)

Will see if I can find a pair and order them. Going to try one of the VTC5 and see if theres an improvement. 

If i take the dead rabbit and put it onto one of my regulated mods @ 80w it hits perfectly fine even when loaded with juice. But the pulse is just hitting real soft when its loaded. Ive even juggled between batteries thinking I may have not charged the 1, but putting it into the nitecore it starts on the last bar.

Its also my first squonk, is there a recommended build I should try? 

Would a higher resistance build help or wicking it differently, I currently have it wicked semi loose with mavaton x cotton and trimmed to about 1mm above the bottom of the well. Have tried 2 or 3 different times with mavaton x and cotton bacon prime, but the results are close.


----------



## Timwis (9/5/21)

Yeah those Samsung 30Q's are great batteries for low wattage giving good life and quite happy using up to 50W but that's on a regulated device. On a mech you really have to look at the amp pull and as @Puff the Magic Dragon amongst others pointed out it's not safe with that build, in fact not even close, i personally would be at 0.4ohm at the very lowest and even that is knowing i personally take short draws (would recommend 0.5ohm or above)! It's a good job you posted this thread because sooner rather than later it would of ended in tears and it once again emphasises why vapers shouldn't use mechs unless they have a full understanding of ohms law and battery safety. If you want advice in future you won't go far wrong messaging @Puff the Magic Dragon who follows all the latest regarding battery safety and is up to date with Mooch's bench tests!

A side note looking through the airflow slot the coils look to be braided, are they not spitting?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (9/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah those Samsung 30Q's are great batteries for low wattage giving good life and quite happy using up to 50W but that's on a regulated device. On a mech you really have to look at the amp pull and as @Puff the Magic Dragon amongst others pointed out it's not safe with that build, in fact not even close, i personally would be at 0.4ohm at the very lowest and even that is knowing i personally take short draws (would recommend 0.5ohm or above)! It's a good job you posted this thread because sooner rather than later it would of ended in tears and it once again emphasises why vapers shouldn't use mechs unless they have a full understanding of ohms law and battery safety. If you want advice in future you won't go far wrong messaging @Puff the Magic Dragon who follows all the latest regarding battery safety and is up to date with Mooch's bench tests!
> 
> A side note looking through the airflow slot the coils look to be braided, are they not spitting?


Correction lol, i see it's a Sanyo my mistake but pretty much what i wrote stands up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CamthraX (9/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah those Samsung 30Q's are great batteries for low wattage giving good life and quite happy using up to 50W but that's on a regulated device. On a mech you really have to look at the amp pull and as @Puff the Magic Dragon amongst others pointed out it's not safe with that build, in fact not even close, i personally would be at 0.4ohm at the very lowest and even that is knowing i personally take short draws (would recommend 0.5ohm or above)! It's a good job you posted this thread because sooner rather than later it would of ended in tears and it once again emphasises why vapers shouldn't use mechs unless they have a full understanding of ohms law and battery safety. If you want advice in future you won't go far wrong messaging @Puff the Magic Dragon who follows all the latest regarding battery safety and is up to date with Mooch's bench tests!
> 
> A side note looking through the airflow slot the coils look to be braided, are they not spitting?


Yeah I run the 30Q's in my regulated mods and only with some rta's. I mostly use VTC4A's in dual battery regulated mods and RDA's.

Held off on getting a mech mod for a while because I've seen the horror stories of batteries venting.

It is a twisted pair coil, spits if i run it on a regulated mod above 90, but I dont mind the spitting too much. Wanted to get it a bit more dialed in before trying to order coils for it. Any recommendations on coils you run? Maybe i should just order a bunch and try them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (9/5/21)

CamthraX said:


> Yeah I run the 30Q's in my regulated mods and only with some rta's. I mostly use VTC4A's in dual battery regulated mods and RDA's.
> 
> Held off on getting a mech mod for a while because I've seen the horror stories of batteries venting.
> 
> It is a twisted pair coil, spits if i run it on a regulated mod above 90, but I dont mind the spitting too much. Wanted to get it a bit more dialed in before trying to order coils for it. Any recommendations on coils you run? Maybe i should just order a bunch and try them out.


@charln can give you the best advice in my opinion! My style of vaping doesn't necessarily mean my choice would be the best for you, he knows his stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (9/5/21)

Timwis said:


> @charln can give you the best advice in my opinion! My style of vaping doesn't necessarily mean my choice would be the best for you, he knows his stuff!


@vicTor also uses mechs exclusively but think he's more of a single coil connoisseur!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (9/5/21)

Timwis said:


> @vicTor also uses mechs exclusively but think he's more of a single coil connoisseur!



true, but I believe @charln is boss around these parts, respect !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## charln (9/5/21)

Thanks @Timwis and @vicTor!

@CamthraX pm sent

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Correction lol, i see it's a Sanyo my mistake but pretty much what i wrote stands up!


I assumed that it was the 18650 Sanyo but it turned out to be the 20700 Sanyo. My mistake, but better safe than sorry. I have three Pulse squonkers and have always used 18650s in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (10/5/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I assumed that it was the 18650 Sanyo but it turned out to be the 20700 Sanyo. My mistake, but better safe than sorry. I have three Pulse squonkers and have always used 18650s in them.


Me bad, i just saw Pink and an S and jumped to conclusions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (11/5/21)

CamthraX said:


> Picked up a pulse mech recently and havent had much luck getting it to hit right. Currently running a dead rabbit v2 with dual 2x26ga Kanthal coils that ohm out at 0.18. It hits nice when the cotton is drying out a bit, but if i squonk it hits very soft with min vapour production.
> 
> Not sure where I might be going wrong, but looking for some tips to try.


For high resistance Kanthal coils to Ohm out at .36 each they are probably to small to supply sufficient vapour.
Rather use a lower resistance wire with more winds and thus surface area.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (11/5/21)

I use this and find it invaluable for building and matching batteries

https://vapecalc.com





For example I know my NCV2 can put out 8 V, sho look at the numbers above.

This is more sensible. 


Hope it helps

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan (11/5/21)

CamthraX said:


> Picked up a pulse mech recently and havent had much luck getting it to hit right. Currently running a dead rabbit v2 with dual 2x26ga Kanthal coils that ohm out at 0.18. It hits nice when the cotton is drying out a bit, but if i squonk it hits very soft with min vapour production.
> 
> Not sure where I might be going wrong, but looking for some tips to try.


do you have any other wire? try using n80 they ramp up much faster. how many wraps did you use? more wraps longer ramp up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/5/21)

In two words,
Stainless Steel!
And a few more, try another battery. Maybe a Samsung 25R just for interest sake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CamthraX (12/5/21)

Howsit all,

Sorry I got a bit tied up in work the last 2 days.

@charln thanks will reply to your pm now

Going to play around with some different wire today, I have some ss and will make a run to try get some ni80.

Also ordered some of the ijoy batts. Should arrive later this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

